# Stapelmeervoud -eren in het dialect



## Red Arrow

Herman Finkers beweerde dat er geen enkel dialect is in Nederland waar men kinderen (of kind'ren) zegt in plaats kinder. Is dat waar?

In Antwerpen en Vlaams-Brabant is het _kindere(n)_ in het dialect. Of is dat door invloed van het AN? Ik heb nooit het idee gehad dat het dialect van mijn grootouders veel beïnvloed was door AN. In Limburg inderdaad eerder _kinder_.

Hoe zit het met andere dialecten? Is de uitgang -eren van oorsprong "Vlaams"?


----------



## Peterdg

In Smetlede (OV) "kenders".

In de Brusselse noordrand: "kinnere" (de twee "e"s zijn schwa's)


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> In Smetlede (OV) "kenders".


Dat doet me direct denken aan Annie M.G. Schmidt. (geboren in Zeeland)

_De kinders kwamen uit hun bed en riepen: "Heerlijk, zeg!
We moeten lekker niet naar school, want onze trap is weg!"
_
Dat geldt eigenlijk ook als stapelmeervoud  (er + s)


----------



## jedna

Ik heb hier in Nederland inderdaad ook wel eens gehoord dat men 'kinders' zei. Maar dat was steeds in laconieke zin (zoals Annir M.G. Schmidt het waarschijnlijk ook bedoelde) maar ook buiten Zeeland wordt 'kinders' wel gebruikt.
In een deel van Nederlands Zuid-Limburg met zijn vele dialecten zegt men 'kinger' voor kinderen, uitgesproken als 'kènger'.


----------



## ThomasK

Hier in de buurt van KOrtrijk kan ik mij ook niks anders voorstellen dan "Kinders" (maar er zijn soms alternatieven als "gasten")...


----------



## Red Arrow

Het ging net over kinderen bij mijn grootvader en niemand gebruikte het woord "kinderen". Alleen maar "kinnekes" en "jongelen". (met een Leuvense [ʊ], zo klinkt /ɔ/ voor n, ng, m, p)


----------



## petoe

Ha, hier ook geen kinderen maar
Het Vlaams woordenboek » klein mannen
Het Vlaams woordenboek » kadee
Het Vlaams woordenboek » pagadder


----------



## Red Arrow

In Geel zeggen ze "klei mannen"


----------



## Hans Molenslag

In mijn jeugdjaren klonk _kinders_ voor mij als Brabander heel Vlaams (in de zin van typisch voor de provincies West- en Oost-Vlaanderen). Ik weet nog dat wij ons er vrolijk om konden maakten als we iemand uit het westen van het land _kinders_ hoorden zeggen. Zelf zeiden we _kindere_ en bij verre familie uit de omgeving van Tienen/Landen zeiden ze _kingere_.


----------

